# Life of Lola



## TribalJMD (Mar 24, 2010)

So Lola is my first jump into the bunny world; I've had many different animals before, but never a rabbit. It sparked my interest a few weeks ago, and I began researching it like crazy (I have a nack for research lol). Then I decided it was time to look for one. Ended up finding an ad on Craigslist posted by a Mini Lop breeder (who offered pedigrees, but she would be a pet for me, not competitor or breeding), and told me that her father has won many competitions for Mini Lops on the West Coast (not sure where else, never really followed comps.). 

So I got her almost a week ago now, and am almost asking myself 'why haven't I had a rabbit before?' because she is a perfect addition to my home! 

She has a very calm demeanor, and took to snuggling up with me the very first day I had her. She seems very happy in her new home, and even happier with her time outside, usually spending it cuddling up with me. 

She is 9-10 weeks old now, and cant wait to experience her life with her 







Lola just relaxing with me






Lola grooming me after I pet her (was an interesting sensation, her licking my eyebrows lol)






you lookin at me?






you cant see me, but I can see you!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 25, 2010)

She is definatly so cute!
I hope you start saving for a spay though..I notice its 50/50 if they keep that behavior when they mature. Thankfully my lionhead has (Still in the process of spaying her) but my other 2 females (No longer with me) didn't.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 25, 2010)

Lola looks like a sweet little girl :inlove:. Why did you name her Lola? Just watch out....lops are little terrors, at least in my experience :laughsmiley:.

Do you have any other pets or just little Lola?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 25, 2010)

i love Lola , she is too cute!!!!!!! Isnt it funny that when you got her you wondered why you never had a rabbit before, i have done the same thing after getting rabbits.


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 27, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Lola looks like a sweet little girl :inlove:. Why did you name her Lola? Just watch out....lops are little terrors, at least in my experience :laughsmiley:.
> 
> Do you have any other pets or just little Lola?



Named her after Lola Rabbit, Bug's Bunny's female counterpart lol

At the moment I have a hamster named Orion, and a dog (pit mix) named Zee, I've always had at least one animal around throughout my life


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2010)

Hamsters *slightly* freak me out, LOL. This is from the lady who owns/adores ratties (which most people are terrified of) :laughsmiley:.

I love Pitties! I wish I could "own" one one day, but my little Sammy (Doxie/Min Pin) isn't a fan of anything Pit or part . I think it all started when trying to intro him to my friend's Pittie....she wanted Ben to get along with other dogs, but since then Sam has held a grudge!

Anyway...pictures of Zee are a must!!!


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 27, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Hamsters *slightly* freak me out, LOL. This is from the lady who owns/adores ratties (which most people are terrified of) :laughsmiley:.
> 
> I love Pitties! I wish I could "own" one one day, but my little Sammy (Doxie/Min Pin) isn't a fan of anything Pit or part . I think it all started when trying to intro him to my friend's Pittie....she wanted Ben to get along with other dogs, but since then Sam has held a grudge!
> 
> Anyway...pictures of Zee are a must!!!



I'll try and get some of Zee up here in a while, she's technically my brother's dog (whom I share a house with), so she spends most of her time in his room with him, and Lola and Orion in my room with me lol 

Hamster's can be a bit to handle if they weren't handled from youth just like any other animal, just depends on how tey're brought up


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, some bunny's never give kisses, you must be a good slave.


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 28, 2010)

lol, discovered today that Lola likes to chase around a shoe string, was dragging it in circles and whatnot with her on my bed and she went crazy over it. Got a shot of her reaching up for it:






Also yet another cuddle shot, she seems to enjoy her time laying on me (she even spent 20 minutes licking my arm today lol)


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2010)

Gosh darnit....Lola is so cute! I love baby lops because they remind me of little bulldogs with their "squished" faces. My Brody (Holland Lop) had the cutest bulldog face when he was a baby.

I'm jealous that you have green eyes and I don't! My mom has them...and I ended up with the brown eyes like my Dad .


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 28, 2010)

ya lol their faces are really cute, especially when they are laying with their heads down and ears flopped down all squishy and whatnot 

its funny, im the only one in my family with green eyes, there's two blue eyes and 3 brown eyes


----------



## hln917 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats on Lola, she is adorable. You must be a great bunny slave to receive so many kisses from Lola. I have a black lop also~ Shades, however she'll only give kisses _after_ we negotiate on a snack. You can tell who's the boss in this house.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 28, 2010)

She is so cute. But I must warn you, it started with sock chasing and now my English Lop is super aggressive..I think is partly I taught him it was okay to bite at the sock!

She is so adorable!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2010)

Each rabbit is different, though. I have played "chase this" with my bunnies and they turned out fine (matured & got altered). Sometimes when they get frustrated I will shake baby keys in their face and they toss them around and it takes their anger out .


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

She's a cutie for sure!


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 29, 2010)

Lola's been doing great lately, fully litter trained; everyday feeling more and more bonded to me (any behavior that I read is good coming from rabbits in terms of how they are feeling she is doing, and I've noticed it progressing more and more). Everytime she lays with me she gives me kisses which is a great feeling considering I've only had her for a little over a week now. 

Only picture for today is one where she was actually giving me kisses on my face, though the picture caught it right afterwards, but it a cute nose to nose shot 



(lol and one of the few shots where my septum piercing shows


----------



## TribalJMD (Apr 1, 2010)

exploring my bed before moving on to lick my arm for half an hour lol


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2010)

She's so sweet :inlove:!


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 5, 2010)

oh she is so sweet:biggrin2:


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 8, 2010)

I jealous. You have such a cuddly bun! She is also adorable. Keep sharing the pictures!


----------



## TribalJMD (Apr 15, 2010)

blurry picture, but the eyes and all look like a painting or something, just rediculously cute lol





She likes wandering around on my bed:




perched up for a nap:




Kinda a half flop in my lap


----------



## cheryl (Apr 15, 2010)

Lola is absolutely adorable


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2010)

Aw! She is getting big, John! She still looks just as sweet as ever though.

Nice guitar collection!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey, John! How are you and Miss Lola doing?


----------



## TribalJMD (Apr 26, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Hey, John! How are you and Miss Lola doing?


We're doing great! Last week I doubled the size of her enclosure by building a wooden second level with wire mesh walls (8 square feet now). She binkies all around it, so I take it she likes it lol


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 26, 2010)

That's awesome! I'd love to see pictures of her cage and more pictures of her :biggrin:!


----------



## TribalJMD (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll get a picture up here in a min or two


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I want a sweet little cuddlebun like Lola! :inlove:


----------



## TribalJMD (Apr 26, 2010)

Excuse the mess lol, but this gives a good idea. I need to clean all her towels and whatnot (tomorrow lol). She loves it though, and luckily she's nice and litter trained


----------



## TribalJMD (Apr 26, 2010)

oh, and that rack above the litterpan is for hay (just happens that she ate all that was in it already, I just filled it haha). I lined the floor with vinyl tiles, and the rest was a simple build. and the 55 ga aquarium was a free find on craigslist, so I couldn't resist since it had some good size to it


----------



## TribalJMD (Apr 28, 2010)

Well it came time to clip Lola's nails for the first time ever a few min ago........went flawlessly 

she was sitting in my lap cuddled up and I took it as a perfect opportunity. No problems holding her feet, she stayed perfectly still and even went on to lick my arm more afterwards. Treated her with a couple raisens after too, because she was such a good girl


----------



## hln917 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think you have the perfect bunny, of course aside from mine!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

Has Lola expressed in interest in playing any particular guitar?


----------



## TribalJMD (May 2, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Has Lola expressed in interest in playing any particular guitar?


Not too much that I've noticed, though I know she'll sit closer to me while I practice playing


----------



## TribalJMD (May 4, 2010)

Sunny day outside, and Lola found a nice spot in my lap where she can enjoy the sun


----------



## undergunfire (May 31, 2010)

Hey, John! How are you and Miss Lola doing ?


----------



## TribalJMD (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, heh, kinda haven't signed on here in a while. Lola is still doing great! she has grown a bit too and is as healthy as can be 

I'm actually about to get another rabbit, possibly tomorrow (another mini lop), and hopefully in time bond the two of them. Looks like it'll be a craigslist rescue, the person was offering him for 40 bucks, then went ahead and agreed to give him, and his enclosure to me for free tomorrow, because they are low on food and cannot afford it :/ Hopefully he's in good shape, but I'll take care of him regardless and hopefully get the two bonded as well


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2010)

Lola is so cute! Can't wait to see more pictures of her and your new bunny


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 7, 2010)

Glad to hear you two are doing well and are going to get a new addition :biggrin:! I hope they do bond once everybun is speautered....bonded bunnies are so much fun!


----------



## Spot (Jun 7, 2010)

Lola is very cute.I'm glad to hear your getting a new bun!I bet Lola will be very happy!:biggrin2:


----------



## TribalJMD (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, been a while since I've updated here, but here I am!

Lola has been doing wonderful, within the past week I've been moving in with my girlfriend, and we have been giving Lola free reign in the apartment. She is absolutely loving the freedom. I've never seen her binky so much, and openly flop and actually fall into a deep sleep while either in her cage (with an open door) or even on the couch. Its been pretty awesome


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like she is enjoying her new royal land, a very happy bunny.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Wishing you all the best! Sounds like Lola has already settled in. :biggrin2:


----------

